# May "May I...?" Photo Contest



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*May I - Introduce myself!*

' May I - introduce myself !'
Hudson meeting Cockatoo -Tia!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

May I please have five more minutes?










Tucker


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Now those are two very good photos already. I love them both and love the captions. Just great shots folks.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*May I*

May I see your license and registration-you were speeding!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

May I have a hamburger, please?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*May I come inside?*

May I come inside?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

May I......tell you a secret!! :listen: 

Carson and his big brother Charlie...who is waiting for him at the bridge.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

These are better than I ever hoped for. Thank you for cheering this worried old woman up. Keep them coming!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> May I please have five more minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to make a perfect picture for framing. I just want to cuddle up with him. Wonderful shot!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

May I please have my supper now?










(This is Lucy, btw.)


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

I LOVE this picture!! It's a winner!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Love all these pictures. 
"May I...." was a great idea!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great submissions for May I!Goldens are are stand alone breed, so photogenic!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My I please have dinner now, is precious!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

May I have a little nap here in your arms?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Marilyn...*

...there was a pic of Lotties litter with the one pup on lookout behind her in the whelping box....you should post it with a 'May I' caption, I loved that pic...hehehe


All these pics are the best yet!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

May I take this off now?


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

May I come to work with you?



Not a clear picture but I thought I'd post it anyway... this is what I have to look at when I leave for work in the mornings? I usually leave her on a leash tied to our front porch for a few minutes and then my husband lets her in.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> May I take this off now?


He is so cute. May we please see more of him. Thank you!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

*May I please take off this ridiculous costume?*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*...Play hide & seek?*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

"May I spoon with you?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

May I please get you to play Frisbee with me?


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

_May I see that picture??_









this is Kai


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

*May I please go back for 5 more minutes...I promise I won't get any more dirty, I promise, I promise, I promise*


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*May I hang onto this stick!*

Daisy not giving it up for Gracie!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

HUDSON said:


> ' May I - introduce myself !'
> Hudson meeting Cockatoo -Tia!


SUPER PIC!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

*







*

*May I.....PUH-LEEEEAASE get out NOW?!*


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or he could be saying - ''can I give you a lift buddy?'' lol


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

May we have some toast please?








[/IMG]


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Welshgold - HAHA. I never thought of that! He's got that look that says "Hey Lady....wanna Riiide?!"


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

May we get a REAL swimming pool this summer?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

ty823 said:


> May we get a REAL swimming pool this summer?



thats too funny! great pic


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ty823 said:


> May we get a REAL swimming pool this summer?


 
I do believe this is the funniest picture i've seen in a long time. :


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Can i please go now, im dry enough!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

May you,pleaseeeeeeeeeeee, take that thing off my head!.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

May I please be on look out tonight?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd had to have captioned that one, "Hey hot stuff, may I take you for a ride?" hehe


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> May I please be on look out tonight?


Awww! Thats really sweet!.
Love it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*May I please, please play some more, Mom*

May I please, please play some more, Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

May We Please have some water.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*ty823,* your "May we get a REAL swimming pool this summer?" picture is so far my favorite. 
Awesome, awesome, awesome... so funny...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*May I finally go out and play? :uhoh: *


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was worried people would have trouble with this theme...... I love that we're getting so much action....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> *May I.....PUH-LEEEEAASE get out NOW?!*



Rosco's Mom- I love this picture. Whats the story behind it? Is it your truck?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

like every one else has said, these are brilliant pics, and it's going to be real hard to choose just one of them.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> May I please be on look out tonight?


Love it, love it, thanks, Marilyn!!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> May We Please have some water.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> Maggies mom said:
> 
> 
> > May We Please have some water.....
> ...


Actually that is Maggie looking at the camera......Everyone gets them confused


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Actually that is Maggie looking at the camera......Everyone gets them confused


Her look of authority says it all. hehehehe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> Her look of authority says it all. hehehehe


Authority, is her specialty.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

*May I*

May I Pleeeezee have my Belly Rub Now!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*May I...*

have this dance?


Denali


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

May I kiss you mommy?


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

May I have my birthday presents now?


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

May I........ Go Explore in the back yard now ?











:burnout:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

King said:


> May I........ Go Explore in the back yard now ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha or " May I ask. Whos been peeing up my tree?"

Sorry couldnt resist! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Joe said:


> *ty823,* your "May we get a REAL swimming pool this summer?" picture is so far my favorite.
> Awesome, awesome, awesome... so funny...


Yes I particularly like the look on the OH in the background she has definately that BEGGING look on her face!!! I do hope they both get they swimming pool...


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

*may I*

use you for my pillow


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

These pictures are amazing!!!! I can't believe how good some of them are!


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

olliewood said:


> use you for my pillow


amazing pic!!! they are soooo cutee


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Cosmo: May I...please have some privacy?*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL :lol: Rick, it's perfect!!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think Rick just came up with next months theme.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My kids dared me to submit it.....  And after Ant's post today about Georges poop, I went with it.

I sure hope I win...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My kids dared me to submit it.....  And after Ant's post today about Georges poop, I went with it.
> 
> I sure hope I win...


It's got my vote!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

May I... please have that cookie..


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Am I allowed to submit 2 pictures, one of London and one of Shy ?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> Am I allowed to submit 2 pictures, one of London and one of Shy ?


It's one picture with multi dogs in it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DanielleH said:


> Am I allowed to submit 2 pictures, one of London and one of Shy ?


MM is right...one picture per member....but you can have as many dogs as you have in the one picture.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

*Samson*

May I...PLEASE have my tennis Ball??


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

May I pweeze Have some more


----------



## Casen&Me (May 10, 2007)

May I have this pacifier please?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

May I --- ask why you want to go up my stairs????











Kimm you know that picture of Tucker is my all time favorite picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

May I have the comb please


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Voting is for this one is gonna be tuff!!!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> Voting is for this one is gonna be tuff!!!


I agree:bowl:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

It will be just fine as long as we remember the theme. We will need the captions with the pics. Will that be possible?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

There are a lot of great photos on here but I have my two favorites. This will be a touch choice for sure.:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> There are a lot of great photos on here but I have my two favorites. This will be a touch choice for sure.:doh:


Arent you going to share which ones they are......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Arent you going to share which ones they are......


NOPE!!! LOL!!!!! When it comes time to vote, I will. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> NOPE!!! LOL!!!!! When it comes time to vote, I will. LOL!!!


Your no fun.............:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Your no fun.............:bowl: :bowl:


So I've been told. :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

come on Donna you have to tell....lol.. : :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah.... you can tell us............We wont make it like headline news...:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Yeah.... you can tell us............We wont make it like headline news...:uhoh: :uhoh:


NOPE!!! Stay tuned for the continuing saga, Which two is it? LOL


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

it can be a secret between just the 3 of us.. promise wont tell anybody else... just post here... no one else will know... :curtain: : : :


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Rosco's Mom- I love this picture. Whats the story behind it? Is it your truck?


I just seen your post today or else i would've responded awhile ago! Sorry! 

It's actually my boyfriend's work truck. He sometimes takes Rosco with him to work. Rosco was getting upset because everyone was outside talking and laughing and he was stuck in the truck! So he kept looking at us and trying to get out!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> it can be a secret between just the 3 of us.. promise wont tell anybody else... just post here... no one else will know... :curtain: : : :


Your right Lil... its not like just anyone can read it....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Your right Lil... its not like just anyone can read it....



Sorry being goofy...lol.. too much sugar this morning... :doh: : :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Kimm you know that picture of Tucker is my all time favorite picture!!!!!!!


Thank you Hooch. I don't take may photos anymore. I always did up some old ones!


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> NOPE!!! Stay tuned for the continuing saga, Which two is it? LOL


If you tell us you cant change your mind on what two at the end. Heck nicer ones might end up being posted.

:


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

May I get some service please?

This is our Daisy girl. She is sitting on our couch by the opening between the livingroom and the kitchen. She likes to watch me cook and she knows that Daddy (my hubby) gets stuff that smells good through hole.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

*May I have a tissue for my botbot please!*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I can see why she needs a tissue though I thought she might have asked for a couple of towelsthough. lol GReat picture!!

Hooch


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

May i please stay in here a little while longer? Roxy


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*May I please have some sunglasses?*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That squinting reminds me of my River gal. I swear I think she makes a game of if she can squint before I get a picture of her. LOL GReat photo.

Hooch


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

May we please get this photo session over so we can go for a swim??


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, this last picture is fantastic.
Joe


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree!!

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

These pictures are awesome!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last call for pictures, though. 11 hours to go....then the voting begins...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Wow! May I take this stick home with us!?*

Oakly's May I picture

Wow! May I take this stick home with us!?








:doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well, Oakly....if you can carry it, you can have it.  Great pic!!!


----------



## DukesMom (Apr 26, 2005)

*Duke*







Some of you may remember, this is my Duke. Please click on picture for a larger view. I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while but Duke crossed over to Rainbow Bridge on Dec 15 and it's still hard. Tomorrow makes 5 months and my heart is still in his hands. On Friday May 18, he would have been 16 years old. He was diagnosed in the beginning of last July with lymphoma and broke the records of 2 months expectancy without chemo for 5 1/2 months. He was happy and doing what he wanted till 1 1/2 days before. He was the light of my life and made my life shine for 15 years 6.5 months. We gave him Vit C IV therapy by Dr Marty Goldstein, a holistic veterinarian and he enjoyed his time with only a combined time of 1 1/2 weeks of "bad" days. This picture portrays his essence. His stick, his frisbee, his park by the river. He was an extraordinary being and I only wish in my life I could be as good and kind as he was to all the people and children he loved and made friends with. I've had other wonderful dogs but can't explain this other than what others have said over the years "He was as close to a human as a dog could get", although I now believe animals are more "human" than most of us with so much to teach us. Hopefully, he may win for this May in honor of his birthday. This is Duke at 14.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*May I vote for Duke?*

Amen! If only human kind can learn from Goldens  (This is my first post so I hope it works!)


----------

